
Astra: Automated Security Testing for REST API's - based2
https://github.com/flipkart-incubator/astra
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8gr6lo/automated_se...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8gr6lo/automated_security_testing_for_rest_apis_with/)

